# Stabilizer Recommendations



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Are the higher end stabilizers worth the money? Simply put, no. The argument for high end stabs is stiffness and less of a wind profile. If you are shooting with many ounces of weight, perhaps a stiff stabilizer could help.

In your position, it is a vehicle to add some weight to stabilize the shooting platform, thereby causing less sight movement. Just about anything will work for you. Choose what pleases your eye and fits your pocketbook.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

I wouldn't go for the SF Elite ones. The fuse blades were a flop and the SF Elites are basically a nock off of them. You can get by with cheap stabilizers no problem, I have placed in state and local competitions a couple of times with SF Axiom+ rods. 

On the other hand, a high end stabilizer will usually feel and preform better. The bottom line is that if you are committed to archery and shoot a lot, go for a high end set that you won't want to upgrade from. If not, save the money and buy low end rods. 

Oh, btw either way you go check out these weights. I wrote a review of them. https://www.ebay.com/sch/zjmanufacturing1/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

Also, if you decide on high end, I shoot Ramrods Ultra's and they are amazing. http://pioneerarcherydesigns.com/


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

10X Archer said:


> I wouldn't go for the SF Elite ones. The fuse blades were a flop and the SF Elites are basically a nock off of them. You can get by with cheap stabilizers no problem, I have placed in state and local competitions a couple of times with SF Axiom+ rods.
> 
> On the other hand, a high end stabilizer will usually feel and preform better. The bottom line is that if you are committed to archery and shoot a lot, go for a high end set that you won't want to upgrade from. If not, save the money and buy low end rods.
> 
> ...


So how do you ascertain that a high end stabilizer performs better? Just curious, as I have found no metric to measure stabilizer performance. 

The Fuse Blade is a fine stab. 

The OP is clearly concerned about making a sensible choice and the stabilizer part of the kit is, well not that important. It's a stick holding a weight. They all do the same thing.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

Consider that for the sf and the fuse blades you need oval weights. Look into the cost of the weights, and calculate how much you need. It might become quite expensive.


----------



## robnhood (Apr 21, 2003)

Doinker Avancee are a high end rod at a great value price. more expensive than the SF but, unless you start running huge amounts of weight, you will never need another stabilizer. W&W HMC+ is also a great rod at a solid value. they do not seem to be holding the Korean women back any. lots of options at lots of prices but look at what the best of the best use. especially the ones running mass weight similar to what you run. for 3-5 ounces on each rod you don't need super high modulus. now, if you have unlimited funds, the cool toys always make you feel good. they just may not change your results. I have shot just about everything. I choose to shoot Doinker Avancee.


----------



## inside X (Mar 2, 2004)

Stabilizers I have tried all seem to pretty much do the same thing stabilize the bow. Where I noticed the difference is after the shot felt recoil and bow reaction. With your higher end stabilizers you will get less vibration and recoil. Reserving more energy to shoot and not recover the shot. I have recently upgraded to the estermo from doinker on my sons bow and everyone comments how quiet it is. Even he says sometimes he can't even feel the shot go off. Diameter is another factor if you are planning on shooting outdoors the smaller the better for windy conditions. I believe once you get into the $400 range for the setups they are all pretty comparable . It more looks and preference . I would recommend spending the money on a good v bar system with quick disconnect. Have several students constantly tightening up their stabilizers with the cheap systems. But the dead center and bstinger seem to never come loose .. hope this helps good shooting


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

I’m enjoying the infinitec nexus 3 stabs right now. They are not super cheap, but much cheaper than equivalently nice stabs. Also not ultra stiff even though they say ultra hi mod carbon, but stiff enough. I don’t run a ton of weight out on mine. They look great, but buy three medium stiffness dampeners. The dampening system built in does nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

*Hmc+*



robnhood said:


> W&W HMC+ is also a great rod at a solid value. they do not seem to be holding the Korean women back any.


:thumbs_up Came here to post this. It's already done.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

S -

If you're asking that question, you do NOT need a stabilizer "system". 
You need a simple single rod, 28"-30", and about 6 ounces of weight up front. 

Are more expensive rods or systems better?
If they weren't your local shop wouldn't try to sell them to you would they? 
It's not like the more you spend, the more of a profit they make, right?

Viper1 out.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

to be fair, Viper1 will say that NO ONE needs vbars and an extension/ system. He should say that he only believes in a front rod stab and anything else is rubbish and marketing. Thats his opinion. 

And yes, there is a difference in high quality stabs and low quality stabs. Both can be found expensively and cheaply. I have shot low quality stabs and high quality stabs. My low quality stabs were the Easton X10 stabs. They rattled apart and had to be sent back to Easton for reglueing and repair. You will notice you dont see those much anymore. They did not dampen well even when working. 

The WinWin HMC and HMC plus are a cheap great quality stab. The Fiberbow stabs i currently shoot are high quality and expensive. The MK Korea generation 2 stabs are high quality and expensive. I am told the Ram Rods are high quality. Doinkers for years were top of the line, then they changed the system for recurve and became a low quality entry level stab. I see plenty in my JOAD. They are upgraded eventually. 

The Fuse stabs were high quality and expensive. What killed them was the stab system was heavy as hell. 

If you want to spend little money, then get the WinWin HMC plus. They are great quality, work, and are used at all levels of Olympic recurve shooting from beginners in your local JOAD to Olympic Gold medalists on the Olympic field. 


Chris


----------



## bahboric (Aug 22, 2013)

If money is an issue, I suggest you consider the Gillo GS6 series. I've shot them for a few years on my indoor setup and have no complaints at all (except I bought them too short, but that isn't the stabilizer's fault).
(The long rod is only $86 and short rods $39 at Alternatives, which is pretty inexpensive (I don't think they carry them at Lancaster))


----------



## gdrudd13 (Feb 16, 2016)

I started out with SF Axiom +'s, and now shoot the Shrewd Revel stabs. I also shot the W&W ACS Nano's in between. The Shrewd stabs are stiffer, dampen felt vibration better, and also weigh (for a full set) something like 0.4 lbs less. So to me they are worth the extra money over the SF's. That being said, the SF Axiom +'s work well, but not as well. As a stabilizer, if you aren't running a lot of weight, they will stabilize the bow, dampen felt vibration, do what you need them to. I felt the performance negatively impacted the shot feel when a lot of weight was added, but until then, they worked well, and were cheap. 

Having shot the W&W ACS Nano stabilizers, and the Shrewd Revel, I would have no issue recommending either as good options. I do like the Shrewd Revel's just a little bit better though. They are lighter weight, and are also a smaller diameter, and while far from game changing in the wind, the smaller diameter seems to make a difference. It is entirely possible that the difference in the wind is all in my head, but sometimes that is all it takes so I'll run with it.

Also, you mentioned Bee Stinger's. Have you tried them on your bow? I borrowed a set, and found that while they were crazy stiff, they did not dampen really much at all for my application, and in fact, at times seemed to amplify the felt high frequency vibrations.


----------



## SELABraveheart (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses. 

I will take a look at all the suggested stabilizers mentioned. 

I wanted to hear from some more Bee Stinger guys, because that's what I'm looking at. They make a Premium Plus and Competitor line. What's the difference besides price? 

What determines the proper side rod length? (10, 12 or 15) Main Stabilizer length or what? 

BTW, the SF Archery Carbon Elite V-Bar has been discontinued by W&W, (Found some at an England Archery Shop on clearance sale) but they're still selling the other components of that system. It has the oval shape, so how do they expect the separate components to fit flush together without that particular V-Bar? I don't think I'd use those oval end rods on a round end v-bar. (Even though they would screw in properly. (Square Peg, Round Hole scenario) 

Finances are definitely a concern. I would've gone ahead and purchased a W&W Riser and Limbs (Instead of the SF's) if $$$$$$$ wasn't an issue. Just trying to get going with a good set up that I can use in competition without having to upgrade.


----------



## SELABraveheart (Jun 20, 2017)

midwayarcherywi said:


> The _OP is clearly concerned about making a sensible choice _and the stabilizer part of the kit is, well not that important. It's a stick holding a weight. They all do the same thing.


Correct. I'm taking my time to make a decision on purchases. Can't afford to make any mistakes and then have to correct those mistakes with another purchase.


----------



## Mengtian (May 5, 2016)

I have a full Bee Stinger set up on my Hoyt GMX. 6 Oz up front and 3 on each side. I like it. Got mine on Ebay for a reduced price. I had a less expensive stab which was fine. You will not be unhappy with a Bee Stinger setup or a less expensive setup.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

SELABraveheart said:


> Correct. I'm taking my time to make a decision on purchases. Can't afford to make any mistakes and then have to correct those mistakes with another purchase.


I wouldn’t stress too much. There isn’t an enormous difference if you are going to stick to the middle/higher end stabs. It’s the dirt cheap that fall apart, and the outrageously expensive that are wildly different. 

The biggest thing for me is the dampener/weight system. Needs to basically stop the limb flutter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Correct weight distribution of the entire bow prevents the excess flutter from even forming in the first place. Correct damper minimises the duration of that flutter, meaning to say it is really more important for that quiet feedback your that soul desires~......

Again, do not use HMC Plus 30". But it doesn't seem like the OP is even considering it in the first place.


----------



## #Gillogoldmedal (Aug 20, 2017)

bahboric said:


> If money is an issue, I suggest you consider the Gillo GS6 series. I've shot them for a few years on my indoor setup and have no complaints at all (except I bought them too short, but that isn't the stabilizer's fault).
> (The long rod is only $86 and short rods $39 at Alternatives, which is pretty inexpensive (I don't think they carry them at Lancaster))


Thanks for mentioning our GS6 family. As you mentioned, it is not available from Lancaster, yet, but is very well sold in Europe as high level stab since 2015. Its 17 mm OD helped a lot the Italian team to reach the gold final during the windy World championships in Copenhagen. This year we have added to our offer the 15 mm OD GS8 high module carbon family , suitable for both Compound and Recurve and in 2018 we will add the GS7 family, 17 mm OD cheaper version of the GS6. 

http://www.gilloarchery.it/stabilizzazioni---stabilizers.html


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

Dang those Gillos look really nice! I might have to pick up a set!


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

Buy used. Someone is always wanting the newest and best archery thing out there, so take advantage of the deals. Stabs new sometimes cost an arm and a leg so it helps to save cash on gradually upgrading things on your bow


----------



## Jay-El (Oct 16, 2012)

Currently on the Bee Stinger Premier Plus (33 front and 15 sides )rods and haven’t had any complaints. 
Plenty stiff to run a ton of weight and haven’t had to use dampening ( mostly because of personal preference and never felt the need to use em ). 

Price point is high-ish BUT if you hop over to the general discussion classifieds you’ll probably see plenty of em posted for sale with or without weights for a bundled price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

SELABraveheart said:


> Just trying to get going with a good set up that I can use in competition without having to upgrade.


http://www.lancasterarchery.com/doinker-avancee-carbon-stabilizer.html

This is the dual click of stabilizers. I will admit I bought the Shrewd 600 pro for my OR setup.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I like the w&w hmc plus and the Fivics cex 1900. 

Relatively affordable, light, small (ish) diameter, and numerous colours to choose from.

Cheers


----------

